# Guppy Breeding Journal (Soon)



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

This thread will eventually be a Guppy Breeding Journal.

Tips are welcome!

The tank is a 10 gallon with heater, sponge filter, and light. It has a few Java Fern, and One Assorted Crypt. The temperature SHOULD BE 78 degrees, but I have an auto heater that keeps it at 82, for some reason. I think I'll return it. It also has some snails. I will be getting 2 females, one half-black with a rainbow/shimmery tail (?), and one delta tail (with an orange tail). I am deciding between two males, one with large red splotches/lines and dots, with a red fan tail, with a black tail base. The other male has the same splotches/lines and dots, but orange. I would love to know what the breeds are called. Pictures coming soon.


----------

